# Saddle Tilting Back - E-Post Binder Bolt Issue?



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

Saddle has started to tilt up badly on my 595 Ultra's E-Post - stopped and tightened 2x on yesterday's 60 minute ride.

Anyone else run into this, and how to resolve it?


----------

